# Abercorris Slate Quarry, Gwynedd, Wales - May 2013



## Landsker (May 4, 2013)

Nice little slate mine in Corris, A lot of the workings seem to be above ground but there is a bit to see underground. As with other mines in the area the vein runs nearly vertical so the chambers are very deep!

*History*

The land occupied by the Abercorris quarry was leased to Thomas Green of London in 1863 who began quarrying operations, although the site was probably worked on a small scale before this date. In 1874 amidst a boom in demand for slate, the Cwmodyn Slate & Slab Quarry Company was formed, but demand slumped soon after and the company was sold at auction in 1878. Its new owner, J.W. Orchard began operations again by 1880 but this operation also failed and the quarry was closed by 1888. Abercorris reopened in 1889, employing 40 men but again failed and was taken over in 1893 by W. John Lewis and Arthur T. Carr. This operation continued with limited success through to 1914 when it closed at the outbreak of the First World War. Following the war the quarry was reopened in 1920 under the ownership of T.O. Williams and C. Humphries. By 1928 this latest attempt had been wound up. There was another small scale attempt to work Abercorris in the mid-1930s, and it was sporadically worked by the owners of Braichgoch quarry in the early 1950s, but this was the last time that slate was quarried as a commercial venture.

1 Adit Entrance





2 Flooded Entrance





3 Fork, Behind the wall the floor vanishes into the abyss





4 Remains of a lamp and powder Horn





5 Winch





6 The track still remains through out the drive





7 End of drive complete with miniature lake.






Id say there is probably more hidden away in the forestry somewhere judging by all the spoil thats there!


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

Excellent photos mate!
captured well. Also very interested in this, as we found some mines in corris last time we were there, but didnt go as deep as you have
Will have to have another look when next there


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2013)

Ace photos,


----------

